# Lexi or Beemer?



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

The latest rendition of who is who?
https://images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/08/09/bdfed48c1cc0d27914a28727c0585859.jpg[/IMG


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

I have no idea cause I can't see the picture.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Beemer left, Lexi right. Both gorgeous


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I agree with marzi, they look identical, although I would say (Lexi?) on the right has a slightly longer snout?? X


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

i agree. What a pair of heart melters, gorgeous


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Beemer left, Lexi right.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

I agree and they both look lovely!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

So was I right?
We need lots more pictures of the twins


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

You guys have them down. Yup. Beemer is on the left and Tracey you are spot on about Lexi's nose. My babies have decided to hate the camera. As soon as I point it in their direction they turn away. She was facing me right before the camera took the shot on my phone. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Barney does that too, which is why a lot of his photos show him sleeping! I think it's because the camera is in front of my face, so if I move it away from my face then he doesn't realise I'm about to snap him!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I love them both but that Beemer!!! Those eyes he melts me. I need to snuggle him in person.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> You guys have them down. Yup. Beemer is on the left and Tracey you are spot on about Lexi's nose. My babies have decided to hate the camera. As soon as I point it in their direction they turn away. She was facing me right before the camera took the shot on my phone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now from that angel I would not have a clue  I've got their noses and I know Lexi has longer ears and shorter legs - but lying down like that


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

When they do that I can tell by how they sit and the length of the hind legs. Beemer is usually frog legs and Lexi is to the side. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Some more pictures 








































And then L&B running around me while I sat in the shade. 
https://vimeo.com/136174978


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lexi left Beemer right... Beemer top Lexi bottom 
Lovely, lovely two


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Lexi left Beemer right... Beemer top Lexi bottom
> Lovely, lovely two



You are an L&B expert! Spot on!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

